# Night time carb



## Jada (May 19, 2016)

Wanted to know if anyone here limits the carbs they take in before going to bed and if so what positive feed back have you recieved by doing this.   As per me i work nights now and have been keeping my carbs at night close to nothing by having low carb protien shakes like "ON "high protien and like 1 gram of carb. Ive noticed my body fat has been kept in check by me doing this.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (May 19, 2016)

Carb timing is mostly irrelevant unless your on certain compounds (insulin, etc). 

Any effect on body fat is likely due to reduced calories (likely if the only change you've made is to reduce carbs at night) or an increase in activity (possible if your circadian rhythm has been disturbed by the shift change).


----------



## saltylifter (May 19, 2016)

No I don't
I'll do 2 packets oatmeal 
1 cup Greek yogurt 
1 scoop protein casein 
2 table spoons almond butter 
And enjoy


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 19, 2016)

I don't think it really matters..it also depends when you go to bed, lift etc...I tend to limit my carbs at night at least during a cut because it's just how my diet works out. I try to get my carbs in earlier on mostly before my workout and some post workout meal. After this it's mainly protein until bed.

Bulking is easy carbs all day and night.


----------



## Seeker (May 19, 2016)

I'll eat a whole box of cereal late at night sometimes. Kids cereal are my favourites. Fruit loops, luck charms. With half gallon of milk ftw.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 19, 2016)

Seeker said:


> I'll eat a whole box of cereal late at night sometimes. Kids cereal are my favourites. Fruit loops, luck charms. With half gallon of milk ftw.



Fuking love cereal seek....fruit loops r bomb...honeycombs..frosted flakes...captain crunch...coco pebbles...I could go on.


----------



## Seeker (May 19, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Fuking love cereal seek....fruit loops r bomb...honeycombs..frosted flakes...captain crunch...coco pebbles...I could go on.



Haha! Captain Crunch peanut butter ftw. Coco puffs too. All those kiddie cereals.


----------



## Jada (May 19, 2016)

Raisin brand crunch bay bay!!!


----------



## bigdog (May 19, 2016)

just my personal preference but I have found that I lose weight better if I cut carbs to nothing after 7pm. I workout at 430 am though so I have carbs pre workout and right after as well.


----------



## Fsuphisig (May 19, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Carb timing is mostly irrelevant unless your on certain compounds (insulin, etc).
> 
> Any effect on body fat is likely due to reduced calories (likely if the only change you've made is to reduce carbs at night) or an increase in activity (possible if your circadian rhythm has been disturbed by the shift change).



I hate this line of thinking, how can can timing be irrelevant , think about what your saying. Your telling me eating 5 bananas and then working for 8 hours is the same as eating 5 bananas then sleeping for 8, doesn't make any sense. People who think by this whole, total calorie shit are usually iifym dieters who have never stepped on a stage.

Yes carb timing matters


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 19, 2016)

Fsuphisig said:


> I hate this line of thinking, how can can timing be irrelevant , think about what your saying. Your telling me eating 5 bananas and then working for 8 hours is the same as eating 5 bananas then sleeping for 8, doesn't make any sense. People who think by this whole, total calorie shit are usually iifym dieters who have never stepped on a stage.
> 
> Yes carb timing matters



Carb Timing does not matter unless you're running slin or something. Just bc Your example with bananas and eating/sleeping might not make sense to you doesn't mean it's not correct. I would urge you to educate yourself more on diet/nutrition/physiology before making more uneducated comments.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (May 19, 2016)

Fsuphisig said:


> I hate this line of thinking, how can can timing be irrelevant , think about what your saying. Your telling me eating 5 bananas and then working for 8 hours is the same as eating 5 bananas then sleeping for 8, doesn't make any sense. Yes carb timing matters



1) I said it's MOSTLY irrelevant. 

It makes zero difference when it comes to body comp (losing fat/muscle growth) because....wait for the big reveal....muscle growth is a long term process and your body focuses on the overall carb intake over that period, not the time you decided to take it in within 24hrs. 
Here is a review paper for you to look through and educate yourself, note that concludes that carb timing should be left to the individuals preference AKA it doesn't ****ing matter: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23360586

The exception this is when your training 2x day and glyocgen replenishment becomes more of an issue. Once your past the 24hr mark, I repeat, it becomes irrelevant. 


2) The answer to your hypothetical example is that it depends on the person in question.

Some people feel like complete shit when they consume carbs so a bunch of bananas before a long day at work probably isn't a good idea, others are the opposite.
You will find data that supports carb consumption for breakfast, preworkout, postworkout, before bed and pretty much every other time in between because ALL of these strategies work if the approach is tailored to suite the individual in question (based mostly on their level of insulin sensitivity). 

So carb timing plays a role when it comes to feeling your best, BUT we're talking about a psychological scenario that can be altered (insulin sensitivity is not a fixed marker). It doesn't change the fact that physiologically, it is IRRELEVANT when it comes to body comp goals. 



Fsuphisig said:


> People who think by this whole, total calorie shit are usually iifym dieters who have never stepped on a stage.



3) Nice little ad hominem attack, shame it's going to bite you in the ass 

Unfortunately for you, I have competed as a NATURAL bodybuilder and only became successful once I switched my approach from the "clean eating" bullshit to IIFYM. That's right...IIFYM, the protocol your bashing, helped me succeed. Let that sink in for a minute. 

I also put most of my clients on IIFYM plans because, unlike you, I can see the bigger picture and realize that it's superior to any old school clean approach that has "eating disorder" written all over it. 
They also happen to follow wildly varying carb timing protocols with equally successful results. So either I'm a ****ing wizard or carb timing is mostly irrelevant as I stated....you decide. 


The next time you decide to call me out on something like this, it might be worth your time to actually do some research and have some ammunition to back up your argument. Otherwise, it won't end well for you


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 19, 2016)

hhahahahaaa


----------



## ToolSteel (May 20, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> 1) I said it's MOSTLY irrelevant.
> 
> It makes zero difference when it comes to body comp (losing fat/muscle growth) because....wait for the big reveal....muscle growth is a long term process and your body focuses on the overall carb intake over that period, not the time you decided to take it in within 24hrs.
> Here is a review paper for you to look through and educate yourself, note that concludes that carb timing should be left to the individuals preference AKA it doesn't ****ing matter: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23360586
> ...



Pretty sure I used this exact line to describe you.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 20, 2016)

#rekt 

19 characters


----------



## Turbolag (May 22, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Haha! Captain Crunch peanut butter ftw. Coco puffs too. All those kiddie cereals.



Cookie crisps! And Reese's puffs!


----------



## thqmas (May 22, 2016)

If I don't eat enough during the day, I actually wake up at least 3-5 times a night to eat.... yes, even carbs! You will stay lean if you don't exceed your macros. That's just simple science.

As MrRippedZilla said, the day I decided to cut the crap and just eat it if it fits my macros, I started to see results I have never seen before. I don't know why really, but it worked.


----------



## Itburnstopee (May 22, 2016)

I limit it to a pint of icecream or whatever other anabolic foods are in my house like poptarts


----------



## thqmas (May 22, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> I limit it to a pint of icecream or whatever other anabolic foods are in my house like poptarts



A pint of ice cream as anabolic food?... Hell, why not. I approve. And pop tarts finally arrived to Israel and I was very excited to finally taste this magical food you are all praising so much.

Needless to say, I was very disappointed. Is this stuff even considered as food? I guess you need to grow up with that stuff to appreciate it.


----------



## Bigmike (May 23, 2016)

Jada said:


> Wanted to know if anyone here limits the carbs they take in before going to bed and if so what positive feed back have you recieved by doing this.   As per me i work nights now and have been keeping my carbs at night close to nothing by having low carb protien shakes like "ON "high protien and like 1 gram of carb. Ive noticed my body fat has been kept in check by me doing this.



If your on a low carb diet, saving your carbs for before and after hour workout will make a big difference. It did for me anyways.


----------

